# Dream PC



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

Each and everyone has their own dream machine in their mind and this is the place to put those things.. Here comes mine

Intel Core 2 Quad QX9650@3 GHz x 2
Intel D5400XS Motherboard
4GB x 4 DDR2 @ 1066 MHz
4 x HD4870X2
LG 29'' LCD
FARASSOO Gaming Wheel
CREATIVE SoundBlaster 7.1 Pro Audigy
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1Speaker
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
2TB Seagate HDD

And if something missing then sure i include here...

Tons of HorsePower....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2008)

This should be in ChitChat section........


----------



## Bandu (Aug 7, 2008)

I plan to build a general purpose PC this X-Mas and a Gaming rig later in 2009.

I have the following in my mind for the Mini-PC:

I-Ball Baby 306--------------------------------------------------------------------->1800
Intel DG31PR Mobo---------------------------------------------------------------->3500
Core 2 Duo 2.2 Ghz E4500-------------------------------------------------------->4800
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX 2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ C5----------------->6400
WD Caviar SE16 320 GB (WD3200AAKS)---------------------------------------->3030
WD Caviar SE16 320 GB (WD3200AAKS)---------------------------------------->3030
Optical Drive----------------------------------------------------------------------->2000
Card reader------------------------------------------------------------------------>2000
Dell SP2208WFP-------------------------------------------------------------------->17410
Keyboard + Mouse----------------------------------------------------------------->750
Win XP Professional--------------------------------------------------------------->6100
UPS APC Smart-UPS 750VA USB & Serial 230V---------------------------------->7900
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total-------------------------------------------------------------------------------->*58720*

I plan to use the same monitor for my gaming rig later. So, I went for the best possible one. I'll start my hunt at lamington road for these components from November onwards. I am sure it'll cost lesser than what I have budgeted for above.

Regards,
Bandu.


----------



## ans5685 (Aug 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Each and everyone has their own dream machine in their mind and this is the place to put those things.. Here comes mine
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad QX9650@3 GHz x 2
> Intel D5400XS Motherboard
> ...


 
Do you have anything in mind that might use 4gb of ram let alone 4x4GB????
I'd  add to your list and go for a tri monitor setup for an even more immersive experience.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

ans5685 said:


> Do you have anything in mind that might use 4gb of ram let alone 4x4GB????



The topic itself says "*DREAM PC*"... I think in future may be crysis 5 can run only if our system had 8GB of RAM.. Thats y i ready for that...


ans5685 said:


> I'd  add to your list and go for a tri monitor setup for an even more immersive experience.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

well mine -

Intel QX9650
NVIDIA 790i
8GB DDR3 RAM
2TB HDD
3x GTX280
22" Monitor
good cabby
Creative Elite Soundcard
Logitech Z-5500

 sums it up ......


my current p00r setup -

E4500 @ 2.6GHz
MSI 945
2GB DDR2 667MHz @733MHz
250+750 HDD
8800GT 512MB


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> my current p00r setup -
> 
> E4500 @ 2.6GHz
> MSI 945
> ...




dnt call it poor man...its nt by any way...
coz i hv almst the same config...hehe/./
this is demotivating me...


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 8, 2008)

if i could have add one more leadtek 8800gtx for sli,better smps like tagan1100 watts and 21 crt flat monitor.that would be enough for me.Actually I dont have dream machine because technology keeps changing 6 months.Sorry no dreams for me


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 8, 2008)

So .. Dream Machine u said ?? 

Hmmmmmm Lemme C ...

An Octa Core Proccessor with 128 MB Cache (stock at 6.0 Ghz and running at 16.23 Ghz with Liquid Nitrogen cooling)
Any simple board like Nvidia 1680i Hexa-SLI (PCIe v 5.0), Integrated GTX 290 Gfx chip for normal surfing and movie watching (when GC is not in use ..Hybrid SLI u know ),
6 X ATI HD 8870X2  4GB GDDR8 
 4 X 8 GB DDR4 3600 Mhz Memory
2 X 4 TB SCSI drives in Raid 0 (If possible)
1 Blu ray RW
An 42" LCD for Gaming and 1 Home Projector for 4HD Movies (if Virtual Reality has not been the norm )
i am not much into music ... so lets take any entry level speakerset like Logitech Z-5500 Digital etc and any Xi Fi card will do.

other accessories are as per market trend. 

It shld be DREAM PC na ......... Dream On guys ......


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

show thread


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> So .. Dream Machine u said ??
> 
> Hmmmmmm Lemme C ...
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.... nice dream dude....



bassam904 said:


> show thread







Bandu said:


> I plan to build a general purpose PC this X-Mas and a Gaming rig later in 2009.
> 
> I have the following in my mind for the Mini-PC:
> 
> ...


Is it a 64bit Win XP... If not then getting 4GB is useless.....


----------



## Bandu (Aug 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Is it a 64bit Win XP... If not then getting 4GB is useless.....


 
No its not 64 bit, its 32 bit. I have some proprietary 32 bit apps that I will have to run on my system.

I would still opt for 4GB looking at the low RAM prices.

Thanks for your time and suggestions. Do you think that all the parts that I have planned to purchase are compatible?

- Bandu.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

Bandu said:


> No its not 64 bit, its 32 bit. I have some proprietary 32 bit apps that I will have to run on my system.
> 
> I would still opt for 4GB looking at the low RAM prices.
> 
> ...



Ofcourse....
May be u put up sum money to get a good gfx card....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Sun OpenSPARC T2 8-Core processor
8GB RAM
Radeon HD4870X2 2GB
30" LCD
Gentoo
Creative XiFi Audio Card
7.1 Speaker System
Logitech G15 Keyboard
100MBPS Internet


----------



## Bandu (Aug 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Ofcourse....
> May be u put up sum money to get a good gfx card....


 
Thanks for the suggestion, but as said earlier, I plan to build my Gaming rig later in 2009. This particular PC would be solely for day to day use. Will run 24x7 ( torrent downloads  ). I won't be there in India to play any games until 2009 (well, I ain't in India even as of now). This will be used by the family for non-gaming purposes.

Thanks,
Bandu.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sun OpenSPARC T2 8-Core processor
> 8GB RAM
> Radeon HD4870X2 2GB
> 30" LCD
> ...



OpenSPARC....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> OpenSPARC....


OpenSource processor.
8 Cores.
2 Threads per core.
UBER multitasking 

If I can afford, I would also agree with UltraSPARC T3 (not yet OpenSource and very expensive).


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sun OpenSPARC T2 8-Core processor
> * 8GB RAM*
> * Radeon HD4870X2 2GB*
> * 30" LCD*
> ...




Good config...........but wat use if u can't play game??
Does Gentoo supports windows games??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2008)

I would just love to buy the highest end Dell XPS or Alienware desktop PC


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I would just love to buy the highest end Dell XPS or Alienware desktop PC



For that cost of buyin a PC in Alienware u build a better rig if u decided to assemble a PC.. They always cost toooooo much.....


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sun OpenSPARC T2 8-Core processor
> 8GB RAM
> Radeon HD4870X2 2GB
> 30" LCD
> ...



So you'd order a custom Gentoo for the Setup?
And you plan to use emulation/virtualization for all those important x86/x64 apps you'd pro'lly use?

Anyways here goes mine; I dont dream useless unachievable things that aren't manufactured. 

Dell Ultrasharp 24" Full HD
Intel QX9650
X48 Intel Mobo Or any new ATi GFx Mobo for C2Q LGA 775
4 x 2 GB / 2 x 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz 
2 x ATi HD4870X2 in Crossfire
128 GB SSD For OS
2 x 1TB Seagate Barracuda in RAID 0 For Games/Music/Data
Thermalright Ectreme Cooling
Tagan 1200W PSU
Logitech Gaming KB+Mouse Combo
XBOX 360 Controller
Creative Xi-Fi Sound Card
Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Sound

Vista Ultimate + Ubuntu Hardy Heron

That's it. Kinda Cheap.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2008)

here's mine....
Intel Core2Quad Q9300 2.5GHz
XFX Nvidia nforce 780i SLI
XFX 8800GT 512MB ddr3
Hitachi 500GB sata2 HDD
2X2GB ddr2 800MHz ram
Samsung 940NW 19" LCD
Coolermaster CM690 CAB
Coolermaster 600W smps
Creative EP630 head phones

ordered it already...will get within 2 days...

well if its my dream pc.....three 8800ultras, 8gb ram, 2tb hdd, coolermaster stacker......and a bbbiiiiggggg LCD..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^congrats


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2008)

cyborg47 said:


> here's mine....
> Intel Core2Quad Q9300 2.5GHz
> XFX Nvidia nforce 780i SLI
> XFX 8800GT 512MB ddr3
> ...



Instead of 8800GT u just get a HD4850 which beats it at all games.... ^^miss the monster..

Anyway congrats for ur purchase......


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> For that cost of buyin a PC in Alienware u build a better rig if u decided to assemble a PC.. They always cost toooooo much.....



Yeah. they cost too much but I don't want to do all that optimization and water cooling thing installed myself. 

Moreover, they do rock. 

Moreover, the Dell XPS H2C's cabinet just rocks


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Yeah. they cost too much but I don't want to do all that optimization and water cooling thing installed myself.
> 
> Moreover, they do rock.
> 
> Moreover, the Dell XPS H2C's cabinet just rocks



Thats up to u....


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 11, 2008)

A pointless thread... ....

The dream pc i wanted when i was using a 4860..i got it when i was using a p2....
The dream pc i wanted when i was using a p2..i got it when i was using a p3....
The dream pc i wanted when i was using a p3..i got it when i was using a p4....
The dream pc i wanted when i was using a p4..i got it when i was using my last p4 1.6ghz... actually it was a hasty purchase..so its still evolving..in about 7 months it will be finished...

but this time....i have no dream pc...  ...coz i see... as ther is no a thing as DREAM PC....

It WILL be a reality...and u and I....will buy it..if we intend to..... 

so... no point... this thread should be renamed as..which PC u buy in next 2 years... 

lolz...


----------



## hullap (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 100MBPS Internet


how does that match the topic


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 11, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Instead of 8800GT u just get a HD4850 which beats it at all games.... ^^miss the monster..
> 
> Anyway congrats for ur purchase......



well...i wanted to go for SLI and i hate crossfire...and my mobo doesnt is sli not crossfire......thanqqqq


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Good config...........but wat use if u can't play game??
> Does Gentoo supports windows games??


Yes it does play windows games.
And a computer is not just for gaming. There are better uses.


hullap said:


> how does that match the topic


Low Pings 
Get an alienware PC with dialup internet and play UrT to see what I mean


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And a computer is not just for gaming. There are better uses.



Hey such a good Grafix solution, if don't play games in it..........its an insult to d card.............only HD movies won't justify its true potential

And if you are talking about CODING.....................then best of luck
I don't fancy coding in 30" LCD


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Instead of 8800GT u just get a HD4850 which beats it at all games.... ^^miss the monster..
> 
> Anyway congrats for ur purchase......



Not that much of a difference.
8800GT is still a High End Card.Both are 512 GDDR3.

And the difference will be more pronounced in games coming 6 months later.

U should have written HD 4870.But here also ... the visual difference wont be substantial.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Not that much of a difference.
> 8800GT is still a High End Card.Both are 512 GDDR3.
> 
> And the difference will be more pronounced in games coming 6 months later.
> ...



May be....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> well mine -
> 
> Intel QX9650
> NVIDIA 790i
> ...



Kuch bhi number mat type karo...Dreams r Dream ....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Kuch bhi number mat type karo...Dreams r Dream ....


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 12, 2008)

well he meant a dream is not a fantasy.... it should be possible.... not like a core 2 gazillion with 8 TB RAM..... with 500TB HDD with optical drive and real time 3d surround sound setup with atleast a 10.4 spks sys with a fully dynamic holographic display....


god did i just quoted the spec of a pc that our grand children might use...??????????????













>_<


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey such a good Grafix solution, if don't play games in it..........its an insult to d card.............only HD movies won't justify its true potential
> 
> And if you are talking about CODING.....................then best of luck
> I don't fancy coding in 30" LCD


ever heard of MAYA and BLENDER ?
ever heard of running private server ?
ever heard of emulating other architectures ?
ever heard of abusive multitasking ?
ever heard of controlling thin clients ?

games are for kiddies and for Time Pass. They don't justify a uber high end PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ever heard of MAYA and BLENDER ?
> ever heard of running private server ?
> ever heard of emulating other architectures ?
> ever heard of abusive multitasking ?
> ...



hmmm...how much is ur age ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2008)

madjeri said:


> well he meant a dream is not a fantasy.... it should be possible.... not like a core 2 gazillion with 8 TB RAM..... with 500TB HDD with optical drive and real time 3d surround sound setup with atleast a 10.4 spks sys with a fully dynamic holographic display....
> 
> 
> god did i just quoted the spec of a pc that our grand children might use...??????????????
> ...



OK...then change the topic as Your next upgrade on PC......or somewhat like that.......


----------



## skippednote (Aug 12, 2008)

Such upgrades are useless for now


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

My Dream config(as of yet that has been formulated) is this:
Specs: CPU: Dual Intel Core 2 Extreme
QX9775 @ 4.6GHz; 
Motherboard: Intel
D5400XS eATX (Intel 5400 chipset);
RAM: 4GB SuperTalent DDR2-667;
HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor (2x;
RAID 0), 1TB Hitachi Deskstar; 
GPU:
Evga Nvidia GTX 280 (SLI);
PSU: Enermax Galaxy DXX EGX-
1000EWL (1,000W)

To set the tongues waggling here's the screenshot. Check out the massive cooling system.
*img135.imageshack.us/img135/5594/rapturete0.th.jpg

The other true dream config would be:
Dual Cell processor, a mobo capable of running them, 16GB XDR RAM, a hexa SLi(3 GTX 280X2), 2TB storage, 2500x1600 res. screen, Harman Kardon AV reciever, B&o BeoLab 5(1 pair) and BeoLab2(1 pair). What can I say, its a dream 

Currently I've this config:


Intel Core2Duo E 6300
Asus P5LD2Vm Motherboard
Kingston 2x1GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
Asus EN7600GT GPU
Seagate 400GB+160GB HDD
Creative T6060 5.1
Samsung 26" LCD TV
Logitech Keyboard+Mouse Combo
Anyways, I'm about to buy a desktop replacement Laptop later this year and have saved up 80K for my desktop upgrade, which is bound to happen next year as soon as I hit the 1.25-1.5 lakh mark 
For that upgrade I currently don't have a plan except for this that:


Its gotta be a Crossfire or SLi machine
A TB of storage at least
Full HD screen
Speakers with in-built Hardware Dolby Decoder unit(like logitech Z-5500D)
What do you guys say, can I get it all in 1 lac or above next year by this time(my graduation will finish by this time next year) ?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2008)

u can get it now for under a lac...

lots of people already have ur config..and using it for months now...  ....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

I know that, I myself got it in Feb. 2007 but I was asking about my near future upgrade. Anyways the point was to express ur Dream PC and I think I've mentioned it earlier in my last post.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Anyways, I'm about to buy a desktop replacement Laptop later this year and have saved up 80K for my desktop upgrade, which is bound to happen next year as soon as I hit the 1.25-1.5 lakh mark
> For that upgrade I currently don't have a plan except for this that:
> 
> 
> ...



^^

eh that......was the answer

and .... abt ur rig...

u use the 26" as ur primary???

what res??? will the edge cut???


----------



## skippednote (Aug 13, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^
> 
> eh that......was the answer
> 
> ...



Why not a 42" one


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2008)

^^....

ehhh what


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

My current one supports max res. of 1360x768 and only select res. below it unlike a PC monitor which supports all in its spectrum below its native res. I don't wanna go for a Full HD LCD TV 'cause I suspect its gonna have same problem too.
I have my eye on a Dell 30" but its not available in India yet. I don't want very big size LCD 'cause my viewing distance is small. 
@Madjeri What edge u r talkin' 'bout cuttin'?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2008)

i mean the edge of videos when its upscaled... FULL HD vids 1080p ones....

and how much did that LCD cost ya?? gt a quote for 27k..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

The 1080p Video that I've got is "Black Hawk Down". It looks awesome. The res. as u can see is of 16:10 Aspect ratio so some video when played in VLC and aspect ratio set to 16:9 some videos do leave a blank edge on either side but normally, either its gameplay or DVD movies or even 720P ones or 1080P no edge is left blank. I got it in Feb. 2007 for 40K with a Upscaling DVD Player. If I didn't go for DVD player it would've cost me 35K but since at that time the DVD player with upscaling capabilities was for 8-10K itself, it was definitely a steal for me.

Well if u want to see the edge cut in action then I can post some screes but if u r looking forward to buy one, take my advice, skip the 26" one.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2008)

well..its jut for my pc use i am buying...

24" US from dell cost me 36 shipped.... dont want to spend like that....

below 30k is my budget.... so 26" is the only option... plus i can hook some consoles too...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

I still say, go for a Dell 24" Full HD display, u'll get all the res u'll need, HDMI port to connect console and a superb PC experience. LCD TV 26" one don't come in Full HD range by any company whether Sony or LG or Samsung. Full HD LCD TV start from 32" size and the cheapest offering from Samsung is more than 50K ! So I say stick to a LCD monitor only. I myself gonna buy a 30" FullHD LCD monitor as soon as I get my funds together.Moreover be it LCD monitor or TV, u'll need a seperate audio setup to enjoy the game's music.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2008)

check my sig for my audio setup...  .....

and then give me ur LCD... cheaper...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

You want my LCD??? BTW, Sorry to hear that ya chaps don't get holidays. Man I'm in my final year and by next year maybe I too might be in some IT firm and "No Vacations" u guys might hear about suicide attempts regularly in newspaper then


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

yea..when u put ti in sale give a buzz... if its a good price i wil buy it...


----------



## darklord (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm...interesting thread.
Currently, i would wish to get hold of one of these,

*Intel QX9770
Asus Rampage Extreme
1GB x 2 Cellshock DDR3 1866
WD Velociraptor
ATI 4870X2 CrossfireX
Seventeam 1000W PSU*

Thats about it 

Currently i am on,

*Intel C2D E8500
Biostar TP35D2A7
1GB x 2 Team Xtreem PC2 6400 CL4
Powercolour ATI Radeon 4850 GPU
Corsair VX450 PSU
Chieftec LBX Chassis
Viewsonic VA2226w LCD
Samsung DVD-RW*

and some stuff on bench pad 

*Intel C2D E8400, 
Intel Q6600
Foxconn MARS
Asus P5Q3-Deluxe
EVGA 680i SLI
Abit IP35 Pro
Asus M2N32 SLI -Deluxe
1GB x 4 Team Xtreem PC2 5400 CL3 (Handpicked , does DDR2 1200-1300) 
Crucial Ballistix 1GB x 2 PC2 8000 CL5
PDP Patriot Viper 1GB x 2 DDR3 1333 CL7
OCZ Platinum EB 1GB x 2 DDR3 1600 CL7
OCZ Flex XLC 1GB x 2 DDR3 1600 CL6
Seventeam ST600 EAD
Corsair TX750
2 x TRUE
Lots of fans and my custom DICE pot*


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^^^^^^

well... i am going to buy a good smps....check my sig for my rig overview.give me the correct one and price please.


----------



## darklord (Aug 14, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> well... i am going to buy a good smps....check my sig for my rig overview.give me the correct one and price please.



Care to post your complete config ?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

hmm...

c2d,intel dp35dp,2gb ram,8800gt,X-fi fatality,dvd drive,250gb .....

thats abt it.

and the mobo should support my future upgrade to 780i,Q9xxx,4gb ocz.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

Get Corsair TX750W PSU, retails for 8K and is capable of every sort of SLi or Crossfire Config except Hexa!


----------



## darklord (Aug 14, 2008)

Corsair HX620 for 6.5k or so.
Will be more than sufficient.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 18, 2008)

hmm....

1...i will never go sli...... i hope...... 
and i dont plan to use a desktop pc for more than a year so ....
is 650+ psu essential????


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

madjeri said:


> hmm....
> 
> 1...i will never go sli...... i hope......
> and i dont plan to use a desktop pc for more than a year so ....
> is 650+ psu essential????



No....


----------

